# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Britax Safe Plus SHR II

## Kaae

Zna li netko koja je maksimalna duzina/visina djeteta za ovu autosjedalicu? Vidim samo da je dozvoljeno do 13kg. U uputstvima isto ne vidim nista.

http://www.britaxemea.com/car-seats/...e-plus-shr-ii/

----------


## Cathy

> Zna li netko koja je maksimalna duzina/visina djeteta za ovu autosjedalicu? Vidim samo da je dozvoljeno do 13kg. U uputstvima isto ne vidim nista.
> 
> http://www.britaxemea.com/car-seats/...e-plus-shr-ii/


Pa vjerojatno ono kaj vrijedi za sva jaja. 
Evo: http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=47&Itemid=61
Ima i na Rodinim stranicama, ali ne mogu naći.

----------


## Kaae

Pa ne znam sto vrijedi za sva jaja... meni tu u SAD-u lijepo pise na autosjedalici mjera, ili je na njoj nacrtano do koje tocke sto ide pa kad prerastemo, mijenjam.  :Grin:  

Valjda je onda tih 2 cm. Tu je jedan inch, sto je nesto vise. Iako svaka sjedalica ima i tocno propisanu duzinu/visinu djeteta.

----------


## lukab

Ovo je sjedalica napravljena prema 44/04 standardu i nema propisanu visinu nego samo tezinu djeteta. Dijete je preraslo ovu sjedalicu kada: tezinom prelazi 13kg i/ili glava dode 2cm od gornjeg ruba i/ili pojasevi izlaze prenisko ispod razine ramena a ne mogu se vise podici. 
Neki proizvođači dozvoljavaju da glava dode skroz do ruba. Ne mogu se sad sjetiti napamet sto nam je besafe odgovorio za to (i da li je uopće) ali cu provjeriti. Ako nam nisu nista odgovorili onda je 2cm od gornjeg ruba.

----------


## Kaae

Ok,  hvala!

Nadam se da ce biti dobra... ili cu nositi dijete na rukama od aerodroma, oops.

Kad sam vec tu, da pitam i dodatno pitanje, ako ta ne valja, koje su mi opcije za sjedalice za smjer suprotan od smjera voznje?

----------


## lukab

Ovo sto pisem vrijedi za EU, ne znam za Ameriku...
Grupa 0+/1 u kojoj ce se do 13 ili jos bolje 18kg voziti u suprotnom smjeru. Ove nove i-size sjedalice imaju prema visini (do 105cm). Vidi sto ti je bolje, isprobaj s djetetom, isprobaj u autu i sama odluci.

----------


## Jadranka

Nisu li im s 18 kila noge malo predugacke da se voze u suprotnom smjeru? Pa to su djeca od 3 do 6 godina. Jedino da ih drze savinute u koljenima.

----------


## Kaae

> Ovo sto pisem vrijedi za EU, ne znam za Ameriku...
> Grupa 0+/1 u kojoj ce se do 13 ili jos bolje 18kg voziti u suprotnom smjeru. Ove nove i-size sjedalice imaju prema visini (do 105cm). Vidi sto ti je bolje, isprobaj s djetetom, isprobaj u autu i sama odluci.


Ma dolazim samo na malo vise od tri tjedna, vjerojatno necemo puno biti u autu. Necu imati prilike isprobavati nesto osobito, a sto god uzela, morat ce biti funkcionalno u razlicitim vozilima. Morat cu, ako ce trebati, doslovno kupiti nesto nabrzinu.

----------


## Kaae

> Nisu li im s 18 kila noge malo predugacke da se voze u suprotnom smjeru? Pa to su djeca od 3 do 6 godina. Jedino da ih drze savinute u koljenima.


Nema tih nogu koje su predugacke za voznju u suprotnom smjeru.   :Smile:   Savijaju ih, prekrize, dignu uz naslon sica... kako koje dijete.

Kod nas je zakonska obaveza drzati dijete u suprotnom smjeru do navrsene godine dana (u Kaliforniji je sad dvije godine po zakonu, ili ce stupiti na snagu ovih dana). Uz to je preporuka barem do dvije godine, odosno dokle god dozvoljava djetetova sjedalica. Sinu smo prvi put okrenuli sjedalicu u smjer voznje par dana prije ili poslije treceg rodjendana i to samo zato sto nisam vise mogla, s trbuhom do zuba, pomagati mu da udje u auto. Inace je tek prije jedno pola godine prerastao limit autosjedalice za suprotan smjer. Ima sjedalica, inace, u kojima bi mogao sjediti 'naopako' i sad, s cetiri godine.

----------


## Cathy

Ako ti treba za samo tri tjedna, možda da pogledaš na Njuškalu.  Ako upišeš Britax izbaci hrpu autosjedalica. Sigurno budeš našla nešto ok, pogotovo ako imaš vremena i nekog u Zagrebu tko ti može pogledati.
Naravno ako ne mora biti nova. :Smile: 
http://www.njuskalo.hr/

----------


## Kaae

Hvala. Frka me to. Ne bih nikad kupila sjedalicu od stranca. 

Nadam se da to jaje koje imam na raspolaganju nije manje od prosjecnog jajeta ovdje, sto se visine tice. Beba je duga, ali tu bez problema jos stane u Chicco koji ima, a stala bi u vecinu drugih, ako ne i sve.

----------

